# İç ve Dış Tehditler > iRAN Oğuz Türkleri: Güney Azerbaycan, Batı Azerbaycan, Doğu Azerbaycan (Başkent Rey: Tehran) >  Oğul Kaddafi sürprizi

## bozok

*Oğul Kaddafi sürprizi*




*Libya lideri Muammer Kaddafi'nin isyancılar tarafından yakalandığı iddia edilen oğlu, gece yarısı yabancıların kaldığı otele gelerek başkentin hala kontrolleri altında olduğunu söyledi.*

*Güncelleme:* 23 Ağustos 2011 10:12

Libya'da yakalandığı iddia edilen, Muammer Kaddafi'nin oğlu Seyfülislam Kaddafi Trablus'ta sürpriz bir şekilde ortaya çıktı ve isyancıların "belkemiğini kırdıklarını" söyledi.
 
*OğUL KADDAFİ ORTAYA üIKTI - FOTO GALERİ*

İsyancıların kurduğu Geçici Ulusal Konsey Pazar günü Seyfülislam Kaddafi'nin ellerinde olduğunu ve mahkemeye teslim edilmek üzere güvenli bir yerde tutulduğunu açıklamıştı.

Uluslararası Ceza Mahkemesi Başkanı da, savaş suçu işlediği iddiasıyla hakkında iddianame hazırlanan Seyfülislam Kaddafi'nin yakalandığı konusunda kendilerine bilgi verildiğini söylemişti.
Fakat dün gece Seyfülislam Kaddafi, bir askeri araçla hala Kaddafi birliklerinin denetiminde bulunan, yabancı gazetecilerin kaldığı otele geldi.
Seyfülislam Kaddafi, "Babanız iyi mi, burada mı?" sorusuna "Tabii ki" diye yanıt verdi. Seyfülislam Kaddafi, BBC muhabiri Mathew Price'a başkentin hala kendi kontrollerinde olduğunu savundu, "İsyancıların belkemiğini kırdık. Trablus'a girerek tuzağa düştüler. Biz kazanıyoruz" dedi.

*'Kaddafi'nin diğer oğlu isyancılardan kurtuldu'*

Kaddafi'nin diğer oğlu Muhammed Kaddafi'nin de gözaltından kurtulduğu haber veriliyor.
39 yaşındaki Seyfülislam Kaddafi, 42 yıl iktidarda kalan Muammer Kaddafi'den sonraki Libya lideri olarak görülüyordu.
Muammer Kaddafi'nin nerede olduğu bilinmiyor. Libya liderinin karargahı Bab el Aziziye sıkı bir şekilde korunuyor.
Bir diplomatik kaynak AFP ajansına Kaddafi'nin hala burada olabileceğini söyledi. Muammer Kaddafi aylardır sesli mesajları yayımlanmasına karşın halkın önüne çıkmadı. Libya lideri Pazar günü, Trablus'un isyancılardan kurtarılması çağrısında bulunmuştu.
İsyancıların bir komutanı Trablus'un yüzde 80'inin denetimleri altında olduğunu söyledi.

Hükümet sözcüsü Musa İbrahim ise kente dörtte üçünde hakimiyeti ellerinde tuttuklarını savundu.

*MYNET*

----------

